# Swan recipe



## wiscowilly (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone eat swan? Shot one this year and would like to try the meat. Is It any good? Should I cook it like a goose?


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

My dad and I shot a couple a few years ago. We made homemade jerky out of them. It was delicious.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

wiscowilly said:


> Anyone eat swan? Shot one this year and would like to try the meat. Is It any good? Should I cook it like a goose?


No the meat is bad. Think about it they have a long neck to reach all of the shat the other water birds can't reach. I won't touch swan meat if my life depended on it.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I have eaten many swans and the meat is excellent. During the market hunting days these birds were highly prized and are outstanding table fare.

I pluck all waterfowl, including swans, and roast them. I fillet the meat off the breast bone so that when done I have the breast, wing, leg on each half complete with skin.

Season the meat side and skin side with your favorite seasonings. I use a little Cajun seasoning. I put the halves on a rack in a roasting pan and cook for about an hour at 200 degrees until a meat thermometer registers 130 degrees. I then turn up the heat to 450 and give the bird another five minutes or until the skin is crisp. Remove from the oven, cover with foil and let it rest until the thermometer registers 140-145. Slice across the grain and serve with wild rice and your favorite vegetable.


----------

